# Recruiting Local Area Officers



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

The British Exotic Mammal Association are recruiting representatives to visit fellow keepers in order to carry out inspections when applications for approval are made.

We are looking for two officers per County.

You will be applying to represent BEMA on a voluntary basis and will simply be required to take a 'checklist' type report with you and verify that the keeper/breeder/vendor is indeed adhering to the relevant code of practice for their species.

You will not be responsible for failed applications. The Committee are responsible for approving or declining accreditation.

Travel costs are covered.

If you already hold a current CRB check, this would be an advantage.

If you think you might be interested, please pm me or Tarron.


----------



## shane 08 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ss*

Whats this cheacking like DWA? Pet shops ect?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Any private keeper, breeder or trader can apply for approval.

They simply check that they are adhering to our Code of Practice then request a Local Area Officer to visit so the keeper can prove that their welfare standards are up to BEMA standards.

The keeper/breeder/vendor then gets to display a Seal of Approval, making it easier for all keepers to find other, 'ready-screened' breeders and buyers etc

Does that make sense?

Please do ask any questions - this is a new concept so we expect lots of apprehension until keepers are actually able to see the scheme functioning :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Any private keeper, breeder or trader can apply for approval.
> 
> They simply check that they are adhering to our Code of Practice then request a Local Area Officer to visit so the keeper can prove that their welfare standards are up to BEMA standards.
> 
> ...


Caroline
Does that meen that members of BEMA would be able to adverise etc
and non members wouldnt.
What powers would there be for cage kept or wrongly kept.
Curious.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Peter, if you are referring to primate advertising this is a matter being dealt with seperately and the short answer is no. As you know this is a tetchy subject and unfortunately there is no easy answer to it, however it is something the committee are dealing with as we speak.
_(Edit) As regards enclosures etc, there are minimum standards (as far as BEMA is concerned) and rest assured nobody keeping in unsatisfactory conditions would ever be approved._ _Furthermore, the standards 'approved' keepers or breeders will be expected to meet are very comprehensive, and include providing the correct diet, enrichment and many other elements. _
For other mammals, in simple terms the scheme means that keepers can look for approved breeders when buying, and vice versa. But I'm sure Caroline can explain better....


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> Peter, if you are referring to primate advertising this is a matter being dealt with seperately and the short answer is no. As you know this is a tetchy subject and unfortunately there is no easy answer to it, however it is something the committee are dealing with as we speak.
> _(Edit) As regards enclosures etc, there are minimum standards (as far as BEMA is concerned) and rest assured nobody keeping in unsatisfactory conditions would ever be approved._ _Furthermore, the standards 'approved' keepers or breeders will be expected to meet are very comprehensive, and include providing the correct diet, enrichment and many other elements. _
> For other mammals, in simple terms the scheme means that keepers can look for approved breeders when buying, and vice versa. But I'm sure Caroline can explain better....


No i meant in general.
Not just primares.
Just thought maybe forum sales would have to be BEMA approved.
But never meant primates.
You know how i feel about that.
Keep them.
Move when need to.
Just like nature does.
And most breaders have homes lined up.
Which in my opinion is good.
Know where there going etc.
Working together makes it work and keeps species going.
Like i said just curious.
Good to see people concerned about animals.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Caroline
> Does that meen that members of BEMA would be able to adverise etc
> and non members wouldnt.
> What powers would there be for cage kept or wrongly kept.
> Curious.


Hi Peter,

BEMA doesn't have the authority to ban advertising by non members.
Our only aim is to offer a scheme whereby the keepers working to good standards can recognise one another. 
Another advantage will be that approved members can set a standard for novices to work toward.

It is more about promoting a welfare standard than policing poor husbandry.

If BEMA comes across a situation where a person appears to be in breach of the Animal Welfare Act, we would simply work with the local authority and report to the powers that be - as any member of the public is able.

Hope this answers the question


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you very much to those who have responded.

Talk about bad timing! My goats have started kidding and it is hard work anyway let alone in this blinkin weather but please bear with me and I will get some extra information out as soon as I can.

I will also draw up a map and check which areas we still need to be covered.

If you think you might be interested - please do pm. Obviously it is no obligation so if you just need more info, let me know.


----------



## philfymini (Feb 19, 2010)

hi ya, im interested in the position.. I live in hastings east sussex.
regards phil. my number is 07894579944
regards phil


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you Phil, we'll be in touch with more information.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry to those who have expressed an interest! I was about to post further info when the forum went down.

I cannot post the files directly here but if you would be so kind as to follow this link • View topic - Recruiting Local Area Officers you will find 3 PDFs for your information.

Again, ANY questions at all, please do ask. 

We have potentially got quite a bit of the UK covered now but would like a couple of reps per County so please, if you are thinking of applying we would be very grateful for your assistance.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Please could anybody interested in representing BEMA now inbox me your ekf username to gain access to the meeting area that has now been set up.

Many thanks.


----------

